# Wild Blue Tongue lizard eating my cat's food!



## Bennymiata (Mar 14, 2012)

Yesterday afternoon, a blue tongue lizard decided to waltz into my house and have a good feed on my cat's pellets.
One of my cats saw it, and just stood there in amazement, and didn't even try to attack it.

Blue tongue lizards are quite common in Eastern Australia, and I live in Sydney, not more than 5 miles from the CBD and we still have a lot of wildlife and birds around our home on the lower north shore of Sydney.
Here's some shots of it.
As you can see, we gave it a grape for desert, then my wife picked it up and put it in the front garden.


----------



## te4o (Mar 14, 2012)

Great story, I had a similar experience a year ago in Byron Bay. Funny, my wife too got the animal out (on a shovel, we are NOT Aussies). I was hiding behind the camera 
BTW, it looks like you need a bit of renovation


----------



## Bennymiata (Mar 15, 2012)

You're right about the renovation.
When we bought this house 15 years ago, we spent a fortune on renovating the whole house, but is due for a repaint and carpet.
Problem is that my wife and myself work long hours and just doon't have the time or the energy to get someone in to do it.
Mind you, with a view like this, I'd rather be looking at the harbour than painting!


----------



## ScottyP (Mar 17, 2012)

That lizard is pretty scary looking. Have you definitely seen the cat lately?


----------



## Bennymiata (Mar 23, 2012)

Yes, the cat is still around.
Both of them, in fact.

Here's one of them in her usual pose.


----------

